# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Новый сезон в Леле.

## kiara

Девочки, мы открываем второй сезон в сентябре.
Совсем скоро уже. По сему, *очень бы хотелось увидеть помощников, прежде всего по части всяческих идей!*
У меня куча всяких проектов, но мало времени и не хватает объема мозга, держать все одновременно и развивать все, чем я сейчас занимаюсь!!!
Просто мечтаю, чтобы у Лели был вариант издания, пусть хоть микро-формата)))) пусть раз в три месяца, но хоть что..
Это не работа, это просто ...раньше это называлось "на активистских началах"))) Вообщем, как у пионЭров - требуется совет дружины))))) но не просто вдохновить, а и развивать все, что мы решаем развивать.
Жду ваши предложения - добрые и полезные.

----------


## polya

Готова помочь, с идеями, правда, беда как-то...

----------


## Амина

Когда откроем сезон?  :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Катерин, спасибо большое! Буду очень рада любой помощи)
Маринк, ух-быстрая ты))))) В конце сентября, думаю...
Раньше - я просто физически никак...

----------


## kiara

*Девочки, есть вероятность*, что в эту субботу 1 октября соберемся в Леле!*
Как вам дата?
* вероятность потому, что может быть заказан праздник там... Но завтра 100% будет все ясно!

----------


## Веснушка

совсем-совсем по капельке, просто потому что инет мой жуткий тормоз,  я в контакте начала выкладывать фото со встречи. в лельской группе.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оля, выложи и тут хотя бы чуточку!
Девочки, скажите, а встречи будут через выходные или каждые выходные? Т.е. когда следующая встреча? Я так соскучилась!!!!

----------


## kiara

Олесь, нет, не каждые, как и раньше пару раз в месяц. По идее 15, но меня не будет в городе. Значит 22 октября.
Приезжай и захвати Ласточку с собой!!!!!

----------


## Веснушка

я в лельской группе вконтакте еще немного фоток выложила

----------


## Домик в деревне

У меня тут а ля предложение. Мы собираемся ходить на Лелю в новогодние каникулы. Ведь, будет же Леля? (скажите: "ДА!")
Был тут разговор с Мариной Глушенковой, что, мол, есть интерес и нет полного понимания, как работают сайты, как их поддерживать, как завести себе. (любые вопросы, можно список составить, если что).
Так вот муж мой готов рассказать простыми словами и ответить на вопросы. В формате Лели, т.е. беседы по ходу присмотром за детьми. Надо?

----------


## kiara

Говорю - ДА)
Будут Лели обязательно)
И я бы послушала с удовольствием!!!!!

----------


## mamaRita

+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiara

*Девоньки мои, а не хотим ли мы новый фотосет? А?!*
Весенний, на пленере, может к Пасхе, может чуть позже, когда зеленее будет?
Что скажете?
Хочется чего-то весеннего, в духе сказки про Снегурушку нашу, помните? Может даже что-то костюмное, рубахи а-ля славянские, костры огромные, хороводы...Мы же ЛЕЛЯ - надо что-тос этим духом непременно снять.
*юбки простаивают, ха-ха-ха)))*

----------


## Веснушка

хотим-хотим)))) рубаха как раз простаивает)))

----------


## polya

К Пасхе еще совсем холодно будет в рубахах щеголять.) Конец апреля-нач. мая?

----------


## mamaRita

начало мая реальнее, весна явно припоздняется...

----------


## Амина

А как хорошо посидели-то... Я всю дорогу домой ловила себя на том, что я улыбаюсь. Просто сижу и улыбаюсь)) И энергии с лихвой хватило на пошив юбки) Жалко, "молнии" дома не оказалось, а то бы уже и похвасталась))))

----------


## yakudza

Вот я тоже зашла поблагодарить всех за встречу! Оксане спасибо за гостеприимство и всем за хорошее настроение!))))
Каждый раз всё по-разному, но всегда душевно!

Марин, поздравляю, классно!

----------


## kiara

Да девочки, молодцы что собрались!
И умнички все - вкусняшки какие напекли!!!!!!
Можем нам раз в месяц встречаться?)))) Чтоб успеть капитально соскучиться?) Или все же в прежнем режиме?
И фотосет-то будем обсуждать?
Предложения будут? 
Или опять к Диме? Боюсь весной сложно будет - сезон свадебный начнется....

----------


## mamaRita

Читаю и чуть не плачу :Frown:  Уже вторую Лелю болею!.... Очень уже по всем соскучилась! И как прекрасно, что печь стали! Может в традицию введем :Wink:  Ну в смысле не в обязаловку (я же сама и не успею первая), а так, чтоб было что-то такое, что мы можем друг для друга сделать и принести на Лелю, если захочется друг друга порадовать... Оксана, как главный идиолог,  часто подобные мысли озвучивала, вот они, видимо, и материализовались :Smile:  По поводу раз в месяц я всегда за была. А как станет тепло можно будет и почаще, чередуя Немо с пленером или путешествиями.

----------


## kiara

Рит-не плачь!!!!Ты ж поправишься, а мы не в последний раз))))
Выздоравливайте!

----------


## Амина

Кстати, да, раз в месяц хорошо получается.. Потеплеет, можно в парке гулять вместе. А про фотосет - я не знаю.... У меня и сарафана нет) А вообще, мысль прикольная) Волосы б нарастить еще))) Как-то мне видятся длинные развевающиеся волосы, да........

----------


## tinytanya

я всегда за фотосет. только сарафан найти. вот же - материальность мыслей - второй день хожу про декоративную строчку в русском стиле на рукавах рубах думаю))
лучше, как потеплее станет. из зеленки венки заплести. красота! а свадьбы - они ж  только по пятницам да субботам

----------


## kiara

От ведь что значит "коллективный разум")))))))
Значит будем ждать зелени и травки)
А тем временем отращивать косы, шить сарафаны и рубахи, ну и все, что душа пожелает и увидится вам в вашем образе.
О детЯх не забудьте))))))

----------


## Амина

А еще лучше - ан Ивана Купалу) Как раз народные гуляния проводились) В венках и с прыжками через костер))

----------


## kiara

Маринк - он же летом!!!! В ночь на 7 июля, отмечают ночью же))))
*А вообще праздник страшный...Прыгали через костер до тех пор, пока кто-то из молодых людей не падал в него - так "боги" выбирали себе ежегодную жертву, ибо даже жрец не решался сам выбрать человеческую жертву. А молодые, зная, что эта ночь может стать последней в их жизни пускались перед этим во "все тяжкие"...Ой, может как-то без привязки к этому жуткому "празднику"..*

*Можно ж на Красную горку тогда!*

----------


## Веснушка

такими темпами на Красную горку только если в шубах)))))

----------


## Амина

Я знаю, что летом... Про такие ужасные традиции не в курсе.. Мне прабабушки все весело и интересно рассказывали... Как гадали, венки по речке пускали, на рассвете купались, яичницу на костре жарили, а мальчишки им туда лягушек кидали)))
А лето - это ж хорошо.. Трава зеленая, цветы, деревья.. А сейчас без слез не взглянешь. Дай Бог, хоть бы снег сошел к Красной горке, да температура бы ночью плюсовая была...

----------


## IRISCHKA

> *А вообще праздник страшный...Прыгали через костер до тех пор, пока кто-то из молодых людей не падал в него - так "боги" выбирали себе ежегодную жертву, ибо даже жрец не решался сам выбрать человеческую жертву. А молодые, зная, что эта ночь может стать последней в их жизни пускались перед этим во "все тяжкие"...Ой, может как-то без привязки к этому жуткому "празднику"..*
> 
> [/B]


Это видимо было до принятия христианства, корни то у этого праздника языческие...

----------


## kiara

Конечно, это было ДО христианства))) Но этот праздник так и остался как языческий, его церковь и не приняла, это ж праздник в честь Бога солнца-Ярила, в день солнцестояния.
До июля ждать долгооооооо((
Девы-ну на май-то снег точно сойдет))))
Просто летом зелень и цветы уже другие, они не такие...не весенние короче)
А летом мы фих соберемся...

----------


## yakudza

эх, трудно думать о зелени и что-то планировать, когда за окном такое)))

(в ночь на 5 апреля выпало 15 см. снега(!)))

----------

